# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Franz Kafka

## macia_blu

Kam nje kafshe te cuditshme; gjysem mace, gjysem qingj. E kam trasheguar nga im ate, po ajo eshte zhvilluar qe kur e mora une; me pare ishte me shume  qingj se sa mace. Tani eshte gjysem ashtu gjysem keshtu. Nga macia , ka koken dhe kthetrat; nga qingji-ka trupin dhe formen, nga te dyja ka syte, qe jane te perqndruar dhe te eger, qimen te bute e te shkurter, levizjet qe jane edhe kercime edhe zvarritje. Kur ka diell ajo rri ne parvaz te dritares, gerrhet dhe mbidhet kutulaç; ne livadh rend si e cmendur sa mezi mund ta zesh. Kur ndodhet para maces ia mbath, kur eshte  perpara nje qingji sulmon. Kur ndrit  hena bredh neper ulluke se ajo eshte rruga qe i pelqen me shume. Nuk di te mjaullije dhe ndjen neveri per minjte. Mund te qenroi me ore e shtrire para pularise, po kurre s'ka perfituar nga rasti qe te mbyse ndonje shpend. 
E ushqej me qumesht e sheqer, se ai i ben mire. Ajo e thith me hurpa te medha, duke e kaluar ne mes te dhembeve si te nje shtaze te  eger. Kjo gje i terheq shume femijet. Te dielen ne mengjes kam vizita. Une mbaj ne mes te gjunjeve kafshen e vogel, kurse perqark zene vend femijet.
Ata bejne pyetjet  me te cuditshme, te cilave askush nuk mund tu pergjigjet. Pse ka vetem nje kafshe te tille? Pse ajo eshte pikerisht ne doren time? A ka pasur para saj ndonje kafshe te ketij lloji? A ndjehet ajo e vetmuar? Si e ka emrin?
Une nuk e vras mendjen ti pergjigjem, po vetem u tregoji ate qe kam. Nganjehere femijet sjellin mace, nje here sollen dy qingja.Ndryshe nga c'prisnin ata, takimet nuk treguan ndonje shenje njohjeje.Kafshet veshtruan njera tjetren me qetesine me te madhe; ata e quajten ezksitencen e tyre si nje dhurate e Krijuesit.
Kur eshte ne prehrin tim kafsha e vogel nuk njeh as frike, nuk eshte agresive. E ndjen veten shume mire kur ndodhet prane meje, e ngjeshur tek une. Eshte e lidhur me familjen qe e ka rritur.S'eshte ndonje besnikeri e jashtezakonshme, po me shume instikti i nje kafshe qe, megjitheate ka shume farefis, nuk ka asnje shok ne tere boten dhe e quan te shenjte mbrojtjen qe ka gjetur tek ne.
Me ze gazi kur e shikoj qe nuhat, me rreshqet ne mes te kembeve, po nuk mundet ta kryeje ate veprim. Mbase eshte e pakenaqur qe eshte mace edhe qingj dhe kerkon te jete edhe qen! Nje dite kur une, s'po iu jepja dot rruge halleve te mija tregtare dhe pasojave qe vijne prej tyre- dhe pasi desha ti heq qafe, u mbylla ne shtepi dhe u shtriva ne kolltuk, me kafshen e vogel nder gjunje; kur ula koken vura re se lotet  rridhin mbi mustaqet e saj te bardha.Ishin lotet e mija apo te sajat? Ajo mace me shpirt qingji kishte deshira njerezore? Une nuk kam trasheguar shume , por duhet te them se kjo kam  dicka vlen.
E them serizosht.
Kafsha ka shqetesimet e te dyve, te maces dhe te qigjit, sado te ndryshme qofshin, prandaj e ndjente veten ngushte brenda lekures ku ndodhej. Nganjehere krecen nga  nje karrike qe me ven kembet ne sup dhe perplas turirin ne veshin tim. Duket sikur me thote dicka dhe vertete pastaj largohet dhe, me sheh ne fytyre per te pare pershtypjen qe me ka bere ajo qe me tha. Qe t'ia bej qefin tund koken dhe bej sikur e kam  kuptuar. Atehere ajo hidhet ne dysheme dhe vallezon rreth meje.
Mbase thika e kasapit mund te  jete shpetimi per te, po pasi e kam trashegim, nuk jam i atij mendimi. Ajo duhet te prese diten, kur ti mungoje fryma, megjithese nganjehere me veshtron me sy aq njerezor, sikur me fton te kryej nje veprim te arsyeshem.

----------


## ChuChu

Tregime te shkurtera nga * Franz Kafka* 

HISTORIA E NJE MIU

Miut bota po i dukej bota cdo dite e me e vogel. Para syve te tij
parakalonin vetem mure qe lartoheshin e rruge qe beheshin gjithmone e me te ngushta. Nje dite, ai u gjend perballe nje rruge pa dalje. Beri te kthehej prapa kur para syve flakeruan kthetrat e mprehta te maces.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
VENDMBERRITJA

Dhashe urdher qe te me sillnin kalin nga stalla. Sherbetori nuk
me kuptoi. Shkova vete, shalova kalin dhe ia hipa. Ne largesi degjova nje thirje kumbuese. E pyeta se cfare ishte. Ai s'dinte gje madje nuk kishte degjuar asgje. Tek dera me ndaloi dhe me pyeti : "Per ku po nxitoni keshtu imzot ?" "Nuk e di", i thashe, "Larg prej kendej, tutje. Gjithmone=20 larg prej kendej, vetem ashtu do te mund te arrij ne vendmberritjen time". "Pra ju e dini vendmberritjen, a s'eshte keshtu imzot ?", pyeti. "Po", ju pergjigja, "a nuk ta thashe sakaq? Larg-Prej-Kendej. Atje eshte vendi im". "Por nuk keni marre asnje furnizim me vete", me kujtoi ai. "Nuk me duhet asgje", i thashe, "Udhetimi eshte aq i gjate sa do te vdes urie nqs nuk marre ndonjne gje rruges. Asnje furnizim nuk do te me shpetoje dot.=20 Fatmiresisht, eshte nje rrugetim teper i gjate".

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROJTARI

Duke vrapuar i shpetova rojes se pare. Pastaj, per nje cast u tmerrova, u ktheva dhe i thashe: "Une kalova kur ju nuk e kishit mendjen". Ai pa per nje cast dhe nuk tha asgje. "Me duket se nuk duhet ta kisha bere kete gjest", i thashe. Ai serish ndenji pa folur. "Heshtja juaj a do te  thote gje miratim per te kaluar ?".

----------


## Fiori

*Kështjella*
_Përktheu: Amik Kasoruho
Korektore letrare: Nini Ihsani_

*I*

Ishte mbremje vone, kur mberriti K-ja. Fshati ishte mbytur me bore. Bregorja nuk dukej, e fshehur sic ishte nga mjegulla dhe nga terri, dhe as nje rreze e dobet drite nuk jepte te kuptohej ku mund te ishte Keshtjella e madhe. K-ja ndali mjaft kohe permbi uren me derrasa qe conte ne fshat nga rruga kryesore dhe shikoi lart, aty ku dukej se s'kishte vecse zbrazeti.
Pastaj shkoi se mos gjente nje strehe; ne pijetore njerezit ishin ende zgjuar, bujtinari nuk kishte dhoma per te dhene me qira, por i habitur sa s'ka nga ai bujtes ne ate ore te vonte, i propozoi te flinte ne sallen e madhe, mbi nje dyshek kashte. K-ja pranoi. Disa fshatare vazhdonin te rrinin ulur perpara krikllave te tyre me birre, por ai s'deshi te fliste me njeri, shkoi ta merrte vete dyshekun me kashte ne hatulla dhe u shtri prane stufes. Bente vape, fshataret nuk benin zhurme, K-ja i shikoi edhe disa minuta me sy te lodhur, pasta e zuri gjumi.
Por mbas pak e zgjuan. Te koka e shtratit, bashke me bujtinarin, po rrinte nje djalosh i veshur qytetarce, qe kishte nje fytyre aktori, sy te mbrehte , vetulla te dendura. Fshataret s'kishin luajtur vendit, disa i kishin kthyer karriget qe te shihnin dhe te degjonin me mire. Djaloshi, me shume miresjellje, i kerkoi ndjese qe e kishte zgjuar, i tha se ishte djali i deretarit te Keshtjelles, pastaj shtoi: 
- Ky fshat i perket Keshtjelles, kush banon apo kalon naten ne te, ne njefare menyre banon apo kalon naten ne Keshtjelle. Kete te drejte s'e ka askush pa lejen e kontit. Dhe ju s'e keni kete leje, apo te pakten s'ja keni treguar kujt. 
K-ja u ngrit ndenjur, shtroi flket, pa dy burrat nga poshte lart dhe tha:
- Ne c'fshat qenkam ngaterruar? Paska nje Keshtjelle ketu?
- S'do mend, tha ngadale djaloshi, ndersa dikush prej fshatareve shkundete kryet, - Keshtjella e zotit kont Vestvest.
- Dhe u dashka leje per te kaluar naten? - pyeti K-ja sikur te donte te bindej se s'i kishte degjuar ne enderr fjalet qe i qene drejtuar.
- Duhet leje, posi, - iu pergjigj djaloshi dhe sikur te donte te tallej me K-ne, pyeti bujtinarin dhe fshataret, duke zgjatur krahun drejt tyre: - A ka si behet pa leje?
- Atehere u dashka marre, - tha K-ja duke gogesire. Shtyu tutje batanijen dhe beri te ngrihej. 
- Pa shiko! Dhe qysh u beka per ta marre? - pyeti djaloshi.
- Do te shkoj te zoti kont, - tha K-ja. - S'ka rruge tjeter.
- Tashti? Te shkosh t'i kerkosh leje zotit kont ne mesnate? - thirri djaloshi duke bere nje hap mbrapa.
- Nuk eshte pune qe behet? - pyeti K-ja krejt i qete. - Atehere pse me zgjuat?
Kesaj radhe djaloshi u terbua krejt.
- C'eshte kjo sjellje horrash! - thirri. - Kerkoj te tregohet respekt per autoritetin e kontit! Une ju zgjova t'ju njoftoj se duhet te dilni menjehere nga tokat e zotit kont.
- Ta leme kete komedi, - tha K me nje ze jashtezakonisht te ulet, duke u shtrire perseri dhe duke terhequr batanijet qe te mbulohej. - Ju po e teproni pak, djalosh, flasim neser se c'duhet bere. Bujtinari he keta zoterinj do te me jene deshmitare, ne rast se do lypsen deshmitare. Nderkohe ta merrni vesh se une jam arematesi qe ka thirrur zoti konti. Ndihmesit e mi kane per te ardhur neser me karroce, bashke me almiset. Une pata qejf te beja nje shtetitje mes bores, por per dreq ngaterrova rrugen disa here, prandaj mberrita kaq vone. Edhe pa me thene ju, e dija qe c'ke me te se nuk ishte me ora te paraqitesha ne Keshtjelle. Ja pse me mjaftoi kjo strehe, kur ju u treguat aq i panjerezishem, per te mos thene edhe me keq, dhe erdhet e me bezdiset. Nuk kam c't'ju them tjeter. Naten e mire, zoterinj. - Dhe K-ja u kthye nga stufa.
- Arëmatësi? - pyeti mbas kraheve te tij nje ze me medyshje; pastaj mbreteroi heshtja. Por djaloshi e mori veten shpejt dhe i tha bujtinarit me nje ze aq te larte sa mund ta degjonte tjetri: - Do te kerkoj udhezime me telefon.
Qysh? Na paskish edhe telefon ne ate pijetore fshati? Alamet organizimi! Kjo hollesi i beri pershtypje K-se, edhe pse i priste te gjitha. Telefoni ndodhej thuajse siper kokes se tij, por ai s'e kishte vene re, i pergjumur si ishte. tashti, ne rast se djaloshi duhej te telefononte, sado te mos donte, nuk do te mund ta bente pa shqetesuar gjumin e K-se; puna ishte te merrej vesh neser K-ja do ta linte te telefononte apo jo: ai vendosi ta linte. Atehere ishte te kote te shtirej sikur flinte, prandaj u kthye perseri ne shpine. E merrte me mend si do te grumbulloheshin fshataret per te folur me njeri-tjetrin, sepse ardhja e nje arematesi nuk ishte shaka. Porta e kuzhines ishte e hapur, por trupi i shendoshe i bujtinares e zinte te tere; bujtinari iu avit maje gishtash qe ta njoftonte per c'kishte ndodhur. Pastaj filloi biseda telefonike. Dertari ishte duke fjetur, por ne telefon na doli nje nenderetar, njeri nga nenderetaret, njefare zoti Fric.
Djaloshi mbasi i tha se quhej Shvarcer, i tregoi se kishte gjetur K-ne, nje burre rreth te tridhjetave, veshur ne pikte te hallit, qe po flinte qete-qete mbi nje shtrat me kashte, qe kishte vene per nenkrese nje cante te vogel mali dhe qe kishte prane vetes nje stap nejç. I qe dukur menjehere njeri i dyshimte dhemeqe dukej sheshit se bujtinari s'e kishte kryer detyren e tij, i kishte takuar atij, Shvarcerit, te bente te veten, duke i shkuar meselese deri ne fund. Zgjimi, hetuesia, kercenimi, qe ishte i detyrueshem, se do ta debonin nga konteja, kishte ngjallur idinjaten e K-se; mbase edhe me te drejte, sepse ai ngulte kembe qe ishte nje aremates te cilin e kishte thirrur konti ne Keshtjelle. Kuptohet se e kishin per detyre, te pakten nga pikepamja formale, te vertetonin saktesine e ketyre theieve, prandaj Shvarceri i lutej zotit Fric te pyeste ne zyren qendrore, nese prisnin te vinte pernjemend nje aremates dhe t'i jepnin pergjigje sa me pare po me telefon.
Pastaj u be heshtje; andej matane Frici kishte shkuar te pyeste, ndersa kendej pritej pergjigja. K-ka ndenji si ishte, as nuk u kthye; nuk dukej aspak kureshtar dhe shikonte zbrazetine perpara vetes. Raporti i Shvarcerit, ajo perzierje ligesie dhe kujdesi, i jepte nje ide se cfare mejtesh diplomatike kishin edhe vartesit ne Keshtjelle. Dhe punonin me zell, derisa zyra qendrore kishte edhe nje turn nate. Nga ana tjeter, informatat mberrinin shume shpejt, sepse Frici po therriste ne telefon. Por pergjigjja qe shume e shkurter dhe Shvarceri e vuri ne vend dorezen e telefonit, tym krejt. 
- E dija une, - thirri, - as qe kane degjuar per ndonje aremates; eshte thjesht nje horr qe genjen dhe mbase edhe me keq se kaq.
Per nje cast K-ja mendoi se te gjithe, Shvarceri, fshataret, bujtinari dhe bujtinarja po i verviteshin siper. Per te shmangur te pakten goditjen e pare, u mblodh grusht nen batanije. Ate cast ra perseri telefoni, madje mjaft fort, te pakten keshtu iu duk K-se. Ai nxori kryet jashte dalengadale. Edhe pse kishte pak te ngjare qe ajo thirrje te kishte te bente me K-ne, qe te gjithe u stepen dhe Shvarceri iu afrua perseri telefonit. Degjoi nje shpjegim mjaft te gjate, pastaj tha me ze te ulet:
- Atehere qenka gabim? Me vjen shume keq. Ka telefonuar vete shefi i zyres? Cudi, cudi. Si t'ia shpjegoj kete pune zotit aremates?
K-ja nderi veshin. Pra Keshtjella e kishte emeruar aremates. Nga njera ane kjo ishte nje e keqe, sepse tregonte qe aty ne Keshtjelle i dinin gjithe c'duhej per te dhe, mbasi kishin peshuar forcen e te dyja paleve, e pranonin ndeshjen me buze ne gaz. Por, nga ana tjeter, ishte edhe nje e mire, sepse simbas tij, donte te thoshte qe e nenvleftesonin dhe se kesisoj do te ishte me i lire nga c'do te mund te ishte ndryshe. Dhe ne u shkonte nder mend ta mbanin te ngerthyer nga nje frike e vazhdueshme, pikerisht fale detyres se tij si aremates - qe pa dyshim i jepte Keshtjelles epersi morale, gaboheshin; ai ndjeu nje rreqethje te lehte t'i shkonte neper tere trupin, po gjithcka mori fund me kaq.
Shvarceri po i avitej i druajtur, por K-ja ia beri me dore te largohej ; nuk degjoi te shperngulej ne dhomen e bujtinarit, edhe pse po ngulnin kembe qe te shkonte, por pranoi nga bujtinari vetem nje pije qe ta ndihmonte per te fjetur dhe nga bujtinarja nje legen, nje sapun e nje peshqir dhe as qe pati nevoje te kerkonte qe ta zbraznin sallen, sepse te gjithe dolen hapalehte e shpejt e shpejt, duke kthyer fytyren nga ana tjeter, qe ai te mos i njihte me te nesermen. U fik llamba dhe mene fund ai gjeti qetesi. Fjeti nje cope deri nemengjes; vetem nje apo dy here e bezdisen minjte qe vraponin.
Mbasi hengri sillen qe , sipas bujtinarit, duhej te paguhej nga Keshtjella, sikurse tere qendrimi i K-se, deshi te shkonte pa humbur kohe ne fshat. Por meqe bujtinari, me te cilin nuk kishin shkembyer vecse fjalet me te domosdoshme, duke sjelle nder mend si ishte sjelle nje dite me pare, nuk reshtete se ardhuri rrotull tij, sikur te donte ashtu t'i lutej heshtazi. I erdhi keq per te dhe e ftoi te ultej paksa.
- Nuk e njoh ende kontin, - tha K-ja, - thone se e paguan bujarisht punen qe kryhet si duhet, eshte e vertete? Kur njeri shkon kaq larg gruas dhe femijes, sic me ka qelluar mua, ia ka qejfi te coje ndonje pare ne shtepi.
- As mos e ki ate hall, zoteri, askush nuk eshte qare qe s'eshte paguar mire.
-Sidoqofte, - tha K-ja, - une nuk jam nje njeri i druajtur dhe di t'ia numeroj edhe nje konti, por dihet se me zoterinjte eshte ku e ku me mire t'i lash hesapet pa bere llafe.
Bujtinari ishte ulur perballe K-se, buze dritares, nuk donte te rehatohej me mire dhe s'ia shqiste syte e tij te zez dhe te trembur. Ne fillim i kishte pelqyer shoqeria e tij, tashti donte t'ia mbathte. Mos kishte frike se mos e pyeste per pune te kontit? S'kishte besim te K'ja, duke e pandehur nje "zoteri"? K-ja deshi ta qetesonte. Pa oren dhe tha :
- Mbas pak do te mberrijne ndihmesit e mi, a ke si i strehon ketu?
- Patjeter, zoteri, - iu pergjigj ai, - por nuk do te banokan me ty ne Keshtjelle?
Domethene bujtinari na hiqte dore kaq kollaj nga  klientet dhe sidomos nga K-ja dhe na e degdiste pa nje pa dy ne Keshtjelle?
- S'e di ende, - tha K-ja, - me perpara duhet te marr vesh c'pune duan te me japin. Po te jete se duhet te punoj ketu ne fshat, per shembull, do te ishte me mire sikur te banoja ketu. Sepse druhem qe jeta ne Keshtjella nuk ka per te me kenaqur. Une dua te jem i lire. Ti s'e njeh Keshtjellen, - vazhdoi K-ja, nuk duhen dhene gjykime para kohe. Dore per dore nuk di gje per Keshtjellen, vecse qe jane eksperte per te zgjedhur aremates te afte. Mbase kane edhe te mira te tjera. DHe u ngrit qe 'ti hiqej qafe bujtinarit, i cili po brente buzet tere nerva. Nuk ishte e lehte t'i fitoje besimin atij burri.
Kur po ikte K-se i beri pershtypje nje portret i erret i varur ne mur, ne nje kornize te zeze. E kishte dalluar qe shquante hollesite, kishte pandehur se ishte nje kornize pa kuader ne te, me nje sfond te zi. Por kuadri ishte ne te, tani po e shihte, ishte portreti nga mesi e lart i nje njeriu rreth te pesedhjetave. Koken e mbante te perthyer mbi gjoks, qa sa syte mezi i dukeshin, qendrim qe dukej sikur ishte i detyruar te mbante nga balli i gjere dhe i rende dhe nga hunda e madhe e grepte. Mjekra, qe nofulla ia ngjishte mbas gjoksit, me poshte niste e i zgjerohej. Dore e majte, me gishta te hapur, e kishte shkuar ne floket e dendur, por nuk ia dilte ta ngrite me koken lart.
- Kush eshte ai? - pyeti K-ja. - Konti? - Kishte ndalur perpara kuadrit dhe s'u kthye as per te pare bujtinarin.
- Jo, - iu pergjigj ai, - eshte dertari.
- Paskan me te vertete nje dertar te pashem ne Keshtjelle - tha K-ja, - gjynah qe i biri ishte i sajuar aq keq.
- Jo, - tha bujtinari, e terhoqi K-ne ndaj vetes dhe i pershperiti ne vesh: - Shvarceri e teproi mbreme, babai i tij eshte vetem nenderetar, madje nje nga te dores se fundit. 
Ne ato caste bujtinari iu duk si nje femije tjetrit.
- Ah! Qeratuc! - tha K-ja duke qeshur. Por bujtinari nuk qeshi, tha :
- Edhe babi i tij eshte i fuqishem.
- Mos more! - tha K-ja, - ti pandej se te gjithe jane te fuqishem. Edhe une?
- Jo, - u pergjigj bujtinari, i druajtur por seriozisht, - ti nuk je njeri me fuqi.
- Je nje vrojtues i mprehte, - tha K-ja, - pernjemend, ta themi midis nesh, me te vertete qe nuk jam i pushtetshem. Prandaj mbase nuk kam me pak respekt se ti per te pushtetshmit, por jam me pak i sinqerte dhe nuk dua ta tregoj gjithmone.
Dhe K-ja i ra lehte me dore ne faqe bujtinarit, qe ta ngushtellonte dhe t'i hynt ene qejf. Me se fundi ai vuri buzen lehte ne gaz. Ishte me te vertete si nje femije me ate fytyren e tij delikate e thuajse qose. Si ishte lidhur me ate grua te ndares, dukej tek jepte e merrte ne kuzhine, me berrylat larg trupit? Por K-ja nuk deshi ta pyeste me gjate, duke u druajtur se mos i shuhej buzeqeshja qe i qe ndere me ne fund ne fytyre. Prandaj i beri vetem me shenje te hapte porten dhe doli ne ate mengjes te bukur dimeror. 
Tani e shihte aty lart Keshtjellen qe spikaste permes kthjelltesise dhe bora qe qe nderur mbi gjithcka me nje shtrese te holle, ia nxirrte edhe me ne pah anetoret e saj. Madje dukej se mbi koder kishte rene me pak bore sesa ne fshat, ku K-ja po ecte me me pak mundim sesa nje dite me pare neper rrugen kryesore. Ketu bora arrinte deri te dritaret e kasolleve dhe rendonte mbi catite e uleta, ndersa aty lart ne koder gjithcka lartohej e lire dhe e lehte, apo te pakten keshtu dukej nga poshte.
Ne pergjithesi Keshtjella, sic dukej nga larg, ishte ashtu sic e kishte perfytyruar K-ja. Nuk ishte nje nga ato keshtjellat feudale dhe as nje pallat i ri dhe luksoz por nje ndertese e madhe, e perbere nga disa ndertesa dykateshe dhe nga shume shtepi te uleta te ndgjeshura njera mbas tjetres. Kush s'e dinte se ishte nje Keshtjelle, do te pandehte se ishte nje qytetth i vogel. K-ja pa vetem nje kulle, por nuk merrej vesh ne i perkishte nje godine banimi apo nje kishte. Rreth e rreth vinin verdalle duke fluturuar nje tufe korbash.
K-ja vijoi rrugen, me syte mberthyer Keshtjelles; nuk i interesonte asgje tjeter.Por kur u afrua, mbeti i zhgenjyer: Keshtjella nuk na qenkish vecse nje qytetth mjeran, nje mishmash shtepizash pa ndonje tipar qe t'i dallonte, pervecse ishin ndertuar me gure, por suvaja kishte kohe qe u kishte rene dhe dukej sikur edhe guri po u shkermoqej. K-se iu kujtua vrikthi fshati i tij i lindjes. Binte shume pak me poshte se ajo e ashtuquajtur Keshtjelle; ne rast se K-ja do te kishte ardhur vetem per te pare, do t'i kishte shkuar rruga dem; do te kishte bere me mire sikur te shkonte per te pare fshatin e tij, qe kishte kohe pa e pare. Dhe me mend krahasoi kambanoren e fshatit te vet me ate kulle aty lart. Kambanorja lartohej thike perpjete, pa pike ngurimi, duke u ngushtuar aty lart ne maje, ku kishte nje cati mbuluar me tjegulla te kuq; ishte nje ndertese tokesore - c'mund te ndertojme tjeter ne? Por me nje synim me te larte se ai rremet banesash tevogla dhe me nje pamje me te ndritur se puna e perditshme.
Ndersa kjo kulla ketu, e vetmja qe dukej, ishte kulla e nje banese, mbase e pjeses kryesore te Keshtjelles dhe kjo kuptohej vetem tashti; ishte nje ndertese rrethore dhe e e njetrajte, pjeserisht e veshur me nje dredhez meshireplote, me do dritare te vockela qe vetetinin ne diell; se kishte dicka qe te rreqethte dhe perfundonte me njefare tarrace, gethapet e te ciles, te pasigurte, te parregullte, pjeserisht te rrenuar shkeputeshin drejt qiellit te kalter, sikur t'i kishte vizatuar nje dore femije e druajtur apo moskokecarese. Te krijohej pershtypja se nje banor i zymte, te cilin e drejtesia do ta kishte denuar te jetonte ne dhomen me te larget e te humbur te shtepise, ta kishte shembur catine dhe te kishte nxjerre trupin jashte, per t'u dukur ne sy te botes.
K-ja ndali perseri, sikur te ishte se po te rrinte ne vend do t'i shtohej aftesia per te arsyetuar. Por e bezdisen. Mbas kishes, ne te vertete ishte vetem nje kapele, qe e kishin zmadhuar dhe e kishin bere si pune kapanoni qe te permbante besniket, prane kishs pra ku kishte ndaluar ai, ndodhej shkolla. Ishte nje ndertese e gjate dhe e ulet, qe bashkonte per cudi tiparin e te perkohshmes me at ete lashtesise, brenda nje kopshti te rrethuar me kangjella dhe qe tani ishte mbushur bore. Nxenesit po dilnin ate cast bashke me mesuesin e tyre. E kishin rrethuar qe te gjithe mesuesin e tyre, te gjithe syte i qene mberthyer atij dhe te gjitha gjuhet flisnin aq shpejt sa K-ja nuk mori vesh asnje fjale. Mesuesi, nje djalosh trupvogel dhe me shpatulla te ngushta, por jo aq sa te dukej si nje gje qesharake dhe qe ecte si i ngrire, e kishte pare K-ne nga larg; sepse, c'eshte e verteta, pervec grupit te nxenesve, ai ishte i vetmi njeri qe dukej derisa hante syri. Duke qene i huaj ne ate vend, K-ja pershendeti i pari, aq me shume sepse mesuesi ishte nje burre i vockel fort autoritar.
-Miremengjes, zoti mesues, - i tha.

----------


## dordi1

nga Amik Kasoruho, kam lexuar historine me tronditese te nje te denuari politik ne Shqiperi...
per fat te keq, ia dhashe librin e Kasoruhos ''dikujt'' ne Selanik, dhe ndodhi ajo qe ndodh gjithnje me librat e dhena hua, nuk u kthye me!

nuk di a e ka lexuar kete liber brilant! dikush ne Forum?

----------


## Eni

Mua Kafka nuk me ka pelqyer ne librin e tij "Procesi", te cilin e kam lexuar ne gjermanisht.
Me eshte dukur teper i merzitshem dhe e kam cuar leximin e librit deri ne fund, vetem se isha kurioze sesi do perfundonte procesi i Jozef K. i cili nje dite te bukur arrestohet dhe nxirret perpara gjyqit imagjinar, i cili dhe e denon me vdekje.

Ne te Kafka, ka shpalosur manine e persekutimit ndaj nje njeriu dhe pranimin e ketij persekutimi pa kushte nga viktima, deri ne momentet e fundit te jetes, ku dhene grahmat e fundit ai nuk merr vesh se pse u denua.

Ne parathenien e librit thuhet se shkrimet e Kafkes kane mbetur doreshkrime dhe jane botuar ashtu te shkruara pa redaktim apo arnime nga shoku i tij, Max Brod, i cili duke i mbetur ne dore manuskripti pa titull e i paperfunduar, beri regullimet ne ndarjet ne kapituj e i vuri titullin "Procesi" duke mbajtur mend titullin qe Kafka ne bisede e siper i kishte thene.

Peter Weiss ne romanin e tij  "Fluchtpunkt" mbi botekuptimin kafkjan, ka shkruar (citoj ne origjinal): 

_Ein Schlüssel für das Verständnis der kafkaesken Romanwelten ist eine Parabel, die ein Geistlicher Josef K. im Dom erzählt: Ein Mann nähert sich dem Tor zum Gesetz, aber der Türhüter weist ihn zurück. Jahrelang wartet er vor dem Tor, bittet immer wieder vergebens um Einlass. Bevor er stirbt, fragt er den Türhüter, warum niemand außer ihm versucht habe, vorgelassen zu werden. Der Türhüter erwidert: "Hier konnte niemand sonst Einlass erhalten, denn dieser Eingang war nur für dich bestimmt. Ich gehe jetzt und schließe ihn."_

Akoma s'ma mban te ulem e te shfletoj "Keshtjellen", pasi kujtimi i leximit te Procesit dhe _noia_ e tij eshte akoma e fresket, megjithese kane kaluar ca muaj te mire qe atehere.

----------


## leci

Nga  KAFKA kam lexuar METAMORFOSI qe te them te drejten nuk e kam perkthyer ne shqip çdo te thote.
me dy fjale:
...i zgjuar nje mengjes nga endrra te keqija Gregor Samsa e sheh veten te shnderruar ne nje insekt gjigant.Fillon te preokupohet,jo per ate qe eshte shnderruar,por per menyren te punoje,qe te ushqeje familjen....
Po ju pelqeu lexojeni..

----------


## Fiori

Metamorfosa varet si e kupton, jo te gjithe e pelqejne, jo te gjithe e shikojne si dicka qe ja vlen ta lexosh. 

E vetmja gje qe me ka bezdisur gjate leximit te pare te Metamorfoses ishte ajo ndjesia qe ka njeriu sikur eshte zene ne çark dhe nuk shpeton dot dhe e lexoja novelen me vrap sikur doja te shpetoja une...

Si novele nuk eshte shume e gjate, ndoshta dikush qe ka kohe mund dhe ta perktheje nga origjinali (une e kam lexuar ne anglisht).

Ketu do te gjeni shkrime te Kafkes ne gjermanisht dhe anglisht.


Pershendetje!


p.s. me sa di une me dy fjale dhe pa e komplikuar shume metamorfozë (shqip) = ndryshim, transformim i plote ; Flutura eshte shembulli me i sakte per nje transformim te tille nga veze, ne larve dhe me pas ne flutur.

----------


## leci

Ke te drejte.
Dhe une e kam lexuar me nje fryme se me kishte kapur ankthi per ta mbaruar.
Per mendimin tim eshte nje liber i bukur po ta arrish ta kuptosh.
pershendetje Fiori

----------


## kulla

po fliskeni per buburrecin eeee!? hihihi. e vetmja fjali hapese e nje novele qe mund t'i afrohet sa do pak fjalise hapese te metamorfozes, eshte "sot me vdiq nena" nga i huaji. une per vete nuk di ke te zgjedh.

----------


## Ifigjeni

"Metamorfosi" (qe me siguri e ke lexuar nga italishtja, eshte perkthyer edhe ne shqip, nese e merrni mundin ta lexoni - revista Bota Letrare II (mund te jete edhe I), perkthyer nga Gjergj Vlashi.

----------


## mary-anne

Me kane lene shume shume mbrese novelat e F. Kafkes.
Por meqe nuk i lexova ne shqip, doja t'ju pyes a ka nje perkthim per te qene shqip. 
Une mirepres mbresat, komentet (letrare dhe jo), cfaredo lloj gjeje qe te kete te beje me misterin e F.Kafkes ..     Edhe sugjerime ..   edhe fotografi  :buzeqeshje: 
M-a

----------


## Dr Rieux

Me sa di une, vetem Metamorfoza, Kolonia Ndeshkimore si dhe nje permbledhje tregimesh te shkurtra (marre pjeserisht nga Muri i Madh Kinez) jane perkthyer ne shqip. Asnje nga tre romanet e tij nuk di te jene perkthyer.

----------


## Saint-Simone

mary-anne
per fat te keq jemi njelloj... edhe une nuk kam pasur fatin t'i lexoj ne shqip. Kam lexuar pak sepse gjuha ne te cilen po i lexoja nuk ishte dhe aq e rrjedhshme...Jane te bukura... Ai me pelqen se ehte ndryshe dhe me duket se eshte me real... Me duket se eshte me i lirshem se te tjeret... Shpresoj qe t'i lexoj ne shqip ne te ardhmen...

----------


## valius

*nga Kafka kam lexuar PROCESIN*

----------


## eris1979

Kur isha ne vitin e fundit te fakuletetit bera nje kerkese per te mbrojtur diplomen me temen "Koncepti i durimit ne vepren e Franz Kafkes". Kerkesa nuk m'u miratua per shkak te mesatares por sidoqofte mendoj se eshte nje shkrimtar qe e njoh relativisht mire. Per mendimin tim, ata qe duan te njohin dhe te kuptojne Kafken duhet ta nisin me tregimin "Kengetarja Jozefine dhe populli i minjve". Ky eshte tregimi i fundit i Kafkes, i shkruar pak kohe perpare se shkrimtari te vdiste. Aty shkrimtari vendos nje raport tejet te nderlikuar kuptimi dhe moskuptimi midis kengetares Jozefine, me te cilen identifikohet vete ai dhe popullit te minjve, me te cilin identifikon lexuesin e tij. Dhe nje keshille te fundit: Nese doni te kuptoni Kafken, shkoni ju tek ai dhe mos prisni te vije ai tek ju.

----------


## bili99

Kafka..ky shpirt delikat, fragjil  nje shkrimtare  si vete shpirti  qe la gjurme te perjetshme ne fushen e letersise.

Me ka pelqyer  "leter babait te vet"...ku ai shpreh te gjitha perjetimet  e femijrise, se si rritet ne ankth dhe dhimbje  shpesh nga kerrcnimi dhe ndeshkimi i babait me dhe pa arsye...kuptimin dhe shprehjen e jetes ne retrospektive  te pasqyruar nga syte e nje femije..( kjo leter e gjate kurre nuk mberrini ne adresen qe fillimisht ishte qellimi i dedikimit)
me ka pelqyer  shume do tia rekomandoja c'donjerit dhe sidomos baballarve..

----------


## Auroraa

Franz Kafka,   me  kane pelqyer Metamorfosa dhe Procesi. Ky eshte shkrimtar i madh.

----------


## lavdim klinaku

Procei- Lidhshmeria e titullit me gjyqësorin hermetik ndaj K-së

Vepra më kryesore, apo kryevepra e Kafkës është Procesi , dhe pikërisht titulli i është përshtatur pothuaj  me tërë ngjarjen , pra kjo ka të bëjë më një proces gjyqësor të personazhit kryesor një herit edhe intelektual , prokurist në bankë  Jozef  K. 
Gjatë gjithë procedurës narrative dhe dialoguese  kemi të bëjmë me këtë proces , ndonëse jo i shtjelluar mirë në fillimet e saj , por shihet së bëhet fjalë për të ashtuquajturin  Fajtor , po e themë në thonjëza për faktin se në fillimet e saj nuk shihet K  të bëj ndonjë faj, por me gjasë kishte shpifje  ndaj tij 
Libri në fjalë ndahet  në shumë nëntituj që epen në bazë të ngjarjes që do të pasoj  , mirëpo nuk ka digresione kemi të bëjmë çdo herë me temën e njëjtë , pra ka rrjedhë një dimensionale ,procesi  dhe lënia anash e tij nga K-ja  gjer në pikë të fundit ,madje nga kjo lënie anash   dhe duke u lëshuar në aventura apo më mirë të themi mashtrime ai edhe  pëson edhe pse për të përkujdeset  edhe xhaxhai i tij Alberti.
 Jozef K lufton kundër një pushteti të tërë duke  u munduar të ngadhënjej mbi të ,edhe pse është i pafajshëm ,  madje shohim të aktivizoj edhe avokatë  në procesin e tij , por çfarë i vleu kjo kur pushteti kishte vendosur për një gje të tillë, madje pushteti për ta mashtruar edhe më tepër i ofron femra që gjoja do t`i ndihmojnë në procesin e tij .
Procesi gjyqësor  qe ndër më të vështirët që përmendej aty , kalimi i kohës së Jozef K pa menduar fare për të qe e madhe . U zhvillua një proces po thuaj hermetik , nuk dëgjohej fjala e të akuzuarit dhe avokatit të tij mbrojtës .Kjo ka të bëjë më atë që quhet luftë ndaj sistemeve të tilla totalitare , që e bënë  Jozef  K,në këtë rast . Por sitemi  i tillë  e mbyti atë duke mos ia dhënë shansin as të sqarohej madje edhe këtë e bëri në mënyrë të fshehur .
Libri në fjalë  siç dukej qe një tekst alegorik duke folur për sistemin aktual politik në vend, pra totalitarizmi si i  tillë e rrëmben individin dhe ia ndërprenë atë që quhet ekzistencializëm.

----------


## Yrref

> Me sa di une, vetem Metamorfoza, Kolonia Ndeshkimore si dhe nje permbledhje tregimesh te shkurtra (marre pjeserisht nga Muri i Madh Kinez) jane perkthyer ne shqip. Asnje nga tre romanet e tij nuk di te jene perkthyer.


Shtepia botuese "Rilindja" nga Prishtina, ne vitet e 80-ta ka botuar ne shqipet romanet "Keshtjella" dhe "Procesi". 
Sa per tregimet-novelat, vlene  te lexohen: "Artisti ne greve urie", "Mjeku i fshatit", "Metamorfoza" apo "Kandra" sic pelqej ta perkthej ne vete...

----------


## zajcevi

ne fakt une desha tju kerkoj nje mendim mbi metamorfozen e kafkes.si e keni perjetuar,si e keni percjelle,po mbi te gjitha a mund te me thote ndonjeri prej jush ate qe ndoshta nje lexuese e re e kafkes si une dhe qe per me teper skam ndonje mbrese te vecante nga metamorfoza smund ta kuptoj? e kam fjalen per filozofine e vertete te vepres me teper se elemente te dukshem si fakti qe ai mendon per te punuar dhe nuk e percepton tamam ndryshimin e tij.ju falemindreit

----------

